# Hope



## lzbeth97 (Sep 13, 2017)

This isn't the first introduction I've made on this site.  My name is Grace, and I am lost.  I want to write, but my mind is constantly surrounded by a fog that no longer allows me to do so.  I know that sounds silly.  I want to write.  I tell myself daily that if I force myself to write it will help, but it's all garbage.  I am stuck.  The world swarms around me, and I struggle to see the things that used to inspire me.  I want to try again, So here I am introducing myself.  

I am Grace, and I love many people and things.  I love books, my family, my boyfriends, anime, movies, my cat, softball, and so much more.  Yet it is when I hated everything that my writing flowed better.  I am 20.  I am an athlete.  I am the person who is honest with others.  

I hope I can share something with you that make you laugh or cry.  Even a cringe-worthy story would be better than nothing.  I hope I can do this.  I am sorry if this introduction turns into nothing.  

God Bless, 

         Grace


----------



## H.Brown (Sep 14, 2017)

Hello and Welcome back.

I also hope that this time is better for you. Look forward to seeing you around and if you have any questions feel free to ask or Pm me. What type of Athlete are you?

H.


----------



## JustRob (Sep 14, 2017)

Hi Grace. This isn't just a place for writers but also for readers. Where would writers be without us? What matters to an unpublished writer is getting a response from the otherwise silent readers. Only by breaking that silence and telling a writer our reactions to his work can we help him. That's one of the reasons why these forums exist. If you are honest with others then we can value your comments on the work offered here. My angel wife isn't a writer but she is a member here and the comments that she gives are valued by our writers and they often act on them. Much of the time she doesn't post her comments in the forums but sends them directly to the writers as private messages.

Please don't remain silent. There is no obligation to write literature or poetry or anything here, but comments on other people's efforts are always welcome, even in private, so long as they are fair, honest and considerate. As for the writing, there is a distinct difference between feeling a need to do something and forming an intention to do it. For example, my angel holds to an enduring intention to control her weight, so she always does, whereas some women diet sporadically because they feel the need to lose weight but don't sustain that attitude. It's simply how we are. I sporadically write things but I have never had any intention to be a writer. I even wrote an entire novel and then wondered why I'd done it as I hadn't intended to. While I was writing it the words just seemed to come of their own accord without any effort on my part, so I kept on writing until it was done despite not knowing why I was bothering to. Now years later I have something that I feel I would like to write but the words won't come. Every time I start to write the piece I discard the result in disgust. Even yesterday I tried twice and binned another two failed attempts. I may feel that I want to write it but apparently I haven't formed the intention to yet. Evidently something inside my mind is creating that fog that you mention to prevent me from going against my subconscious wishes not to write it. I don't believe that forcing oneself to write does any good unless one has actually committed unreservedly to the intention to be a writer. For us casual writers we have to go with our moods. Meanwhile we can read though ... and give our comments. So welcome back, always.


----------



## Sebald (Sep 14, 2017)

Hi. I'm sure everyone here sympathises. Why don't you write one page about the worst thing that ever happened to you? And post it here. Don't make it into fiction, or memoir, or anything. It will reconnect you with your emotions. I promise you, I would find that fascinating.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Sep 14, 2017)

Better yet, you can write a few words about your feelings in the Official Writing Forums Mental Health Support Thread. You'll find a lot of support over there. 

And welcome back, Grace.


----------



## lzbeth97 (Sep 14, 2017)

Thank you guys.  I look forward to being here again.  Sorry I have been absent for so long.


----------



## Guy Faukes (Sep 19, 2017)

Welcome back, Grace! 

In the end, writing is work, but it's work that you can always come back and pick up again. Also, there are going to be days where it flows and comes out naturally, and other times where it's a slog and writer's block hits. 

Do you think it's a productivity issue or something else?


----------



## lzbeth97 (Sep 21, 2017)

I'm not positive.  I think sometimes other priorities just get in the way.


----------



## sas (Sep 21, 2017)

lzbeth97 said:


> I'm not positive.  I think sometimes other priorities just get in the way.




Well, if life gets in the way of writing, that is wonderful. Often writing seems to get in the way of life. Writing isn't living.


----------

